# [Kopete]No conecta a MSN(abierto)

## Magnum44

A las buenas!

Desde hace ya unas semanas mi kopete ha dejado de funcionar al 100%, el caso es que no conecta a MSN ni muestra ningun mensaje de error... ni siquiera por consola!

¿Alguien sabe alguna manera para diagnosticar los errores de kopete? ¿Tiene algún modo debug o algo?

Que poco me gustan los programas que no muestran ni en consola los errores...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> A las buenas!
> 
> Desde hace ya unas semanas mi kopete ha dejado de funcionar al 100%, el caso es que no conecta a MSN ni muestra ningun mensaje de error... ni siquiera por consola!
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe alguna manera para diagnosticar los errores de kopete? ¿Tiene algún modo debug o algo?
> ...

 

No se si será el caso, pero depender de protocolos propietarios tiene una serie de desventajas. Una de ellas es que el proveedor (MS en este caso) puede cambiar el protocolo cuando le salga de las narices, y todos los clientes dejarán de funcionar correctamente hasta que alguien se entretenga en sacar una nueva versión que funcione.

Hay alternativas más decentes para lo mismo, yo simplemente opto por no usarlo, y si alguien necesita algo de mí, que use jabber, irc o mail. Así nadie puede controlar cuando puedo y desde donde puedo comunicarme.

EDIT: otro problema puede ser que tu cuenta de hotmail haya sido hackeada. Pasa todos los días.

----------

## Magnum44

Si, si lo entiendo y opino lo mismo, pero me fastidia que un programa haga algo y no me diga qué... de hecho fue una de las razones de migrar a gentoo. Lo que me mosquea es que kopete no saca ningun error ni por pantalla ni por consola, y creo que ni por log. ¿Kopete usa ficheros log?

Aun así, yo sigo usando msn (lo menos posible) para no perder contacto con muucha gente, para mi lo importante es la gente, no el protocolo que usen, mientras me funcione en linux. Cierto que muchos se han pasado a GTalk (Jabber) pero aun kedan muchos otros por "evangelizar"   :Twisted Evil: 

Un saludo.

----------

## Darksidex25

Ayer a la noche usé kopete para hablar con uno de mis contactos via MSN y funcionó, así que kopete no es 

```
kopete -v

Qt: 3.3.8

KDE: 3.5.7

Kopete: 0.12.5

```

De hecho, hasta pude ver a mi contacto a través de su webcam.

Los "logs", en principio las charlas de la gente, se almacenan en ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete

Como te han comentado, no será la cuenta?? Funciona con amsn??

----------

## Magnum44

He probado con amsn y si que funciona, a la primera.

```
kopete -v

Qt: 3.3.8

KDE: 3.5.7

Kopete: 0.12.5
```

Y acabo de resetear la configuración de kopete, borrando todo rastro de mi home y nada, sigue sin conectar. La mariposa se mueve al darle a conectar pero no conecta ni muestra mensaje ni nada... Tampoco me aparece ningún log en el directorio de kopete.

Me anda en la cabeza deshacerme de los split ebuilds de kde e instalar los meta, ya que hay aplicaciones que pierden posibilidades en la configuración como el tema del uso del flag pda (no esta disponible en los split pero si en los meta... ¿será un bug?). ¿Qué opináis?

Alguna idea más?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## i92guboj

Aún no nos has comentado si has comprobado que tu cuenta esté bien. Como ya digo, no sería la primera cuenta de hotmail que revientan, ni la última.

Intenta logearte en tu webmail, la cuenta que uses para msn, y mira a ver si te deja entrar. Si no, ya sabes cual es el problema. Si puedes entrar, intenta a usar msn en ese cuenta con otro cliente, como amsn o similar.

----------

## Magnum44

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> He probado con amsn y si que funciona, a la primera.
> 
> 

 

Que mal me explico, con eso quería decir que con aMSN conecta a MSN perfectamente. Así que la cuenta está bien.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

>  *Magnum44 wrote:*   He probado con amsn y si que funciona, a la primera.
> 
>  
> 
> Que mal me explico, con eso quería decir que con aMSN conecta a MSN perfectamente. Así que la cuenta está bien.

 

Es extraño entonces lo que comentas. ¿Funciona kopete si intentas con otra cuenta de msn?

Perdona si lo has comentado antes, es que hoy está el tiempo raro aquí y me siento más lento de reflejos   :Razz: 

En cuanto a lo del flag pda, los ebuilds split no recortan funcionalidades, ni nada que se le parezca. De hecho, los paquetes meta son eso: metapaquetes, que lo único que hacen es instalar splits al meterlos todos como dependencias suyas. Nada más, nada menos.

En este caso, en kdepim-meta podemos ver esto:

```

RDEPEND="

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/akregator)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/certmanager)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kaddressbook)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kalarm)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kandy)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/karm)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kdepim-kresources)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kdepim-wizards)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kitchensync)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kmail)

        $(deprange 3.5.5 $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kmailcvt)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/knode)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/knotes)

        $(deprange 3.5.6 $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kode)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/konsolekalendar)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kontact)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kontact-specialdates)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/korganizer)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/korn)

        pda? ( $(deprange 3.5.5 $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kpilot) )

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/ktnef)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libkcal)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libkdenetwork)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libkdepim)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libkholidays)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libkmime)

        $(deprange 3.5.4 $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libkpgp)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libkpimexchange)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libkpimidentities)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/libksieve)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/mimelib)

        $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/networkstatus)"

```

Como ves, el único efecto del flag pda es añadir kpilot al árbol de dependencias, o sea, que instalando ese paquete a mano, consigues el mismo efecto. No hay más diferencia entre los ebuilds partidos uno a uno, o todos a la vez usando metapaquetes.

----------

## Magnum44

De hecho tengo otra cuenta de MSN, la cual tampoco funciona... así que sí, he probado con otra y tampoco va.

Sobre lo de los split ebuilds, tiene coña el asunto, porque tengo kpilot instalado y misteriosamente kontact no lo soporta, no me aparece ni plugin ni nada referente a kpilot. De ahí mis dudas con lo de los split ebuilds.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> De hecho tengo otra cuenta de MSN, la cual tampoco funciona... así que sí, he probado con otra y tampoco va.
> 
> 

 

Bueno, esto podría significar que quizás ha habido un cambio en el protocolo recientemente y kopete no se puede comunicar con msn. ¿No sabrás por casualidad si amsn se ha actualizado recientemente?

----------

## Magnum44

Pues no se si han actualizado amsn, pero me extraña, ya que si peta por protocolo, kopete suelta algún tipo de mensaje de error, y lo que me mosquea es que no dice NADA! arg!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

¿Por qué puñeta no sacan los mensajes de debug por consola?

----------

## sirope

Yo tuve ese mismo problema... La mariposita nunca dejaba de papalotear.

A veces quería, a veces no, a veces se solucionaba con decirle que desconectara, y a veces tuve que borrar la cuenta y volverla a crear en Kopete. Muy malo eso de no llevar errores a la consola, pero seguramente se tratará de un bug.. En ese caso no te preocupes porque ya están cocinando el KDE4.

En fin, Kopete siguió molestando hasta que formateé y aún ahora todavía lo hace de vez en cuando. Aunque para mí no es problema.. Siéndo usuario de Gmail uso Kopete para conectarme a Gtalk, que a su vez utiliza un Jabber para conectarse a MSN. Como resultado: MSN en el Gtalk, y como no hay Gtalk en Linux, Gtalk en Kopete.

.. Creo que no ayudo en nada, a menos que uses Gmail y te interese mi ensalada... Pero por si acaso...

Suerte con esa cosa.

salu2!

----------

## i92guboj

La verdad es que kopete, si bien es bastante completo y tiene muchas "tonteridas", no es muy sólido en mi experiencia jeje. Aunque claro, en mi caso más que nada ha sido como cliente de jabber. Quizás es tiempo de migrar a otro cliente. Kopete lleva años igual y nunca me ha parecido muy sólido en su forma de tratar las conexiones.

----------

## Magnum44

Hotia! Sirope, pues no se me había ocurrido eso... es más, ni sabía que se podía. ¿Podrías explicarte un poco más? ¿Te he dicho que me encantan las ensaladas? ¿A qué huelen las nubes? Sun Sun   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darksidex25

Solo para que conste en acta  :Smile:  yo tengo kde instalado a través de los splits.

te pongo las uses y todo, por si acaso, porque ayer volví a usar kopete para msn con la webcam de mi contacto.

```

$ emerge -pv kopete

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.7-r1  USE="addbookmarks alias autoreplace connectionstatus contactnotes crypt highlight history jingle netmeeting nowlistening sametime slp sms ssl statistics translator webpresence yahoo -arts -debug -gadu -groupwise -irc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -latex -texteffect -winpopup -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Si no usas cosas como esta, es decir, webcams ni nada, usar las pasarelas para conectarse es una alternativa, aunque yo cuando las usaba (puff, hace mucho, con miranda, para windows, mucho mucho) daban algún que otro problema. Supongo que las habrán mejorado mucho.

----------

## ekz

Pero que hiciste para que dejara de funcionar? O fue así nada más de una día para otro? xD

(Si solo usas la red MSN prueba kmess, EDIT: veo que también esta sim con multiprotocolo)

SAludos

----------

## Magnum44

No no, si es que no le he hecho nada, de hecho he intentado hasta reinstalarlo y borrar los archivos de configuración para empezar de cero... Fue así, de un dia para otro, dejó de conectar, lo que pasa es que en esos dias no le di mas importancia porque pensaba que era el server de msn que muchas veces cae.

En fin, esperaré a KDE4... y si me mosquea mucho, le hago un downgrade, a ver que pasa.

----------

## Magnum44

Lo único que se me ocurre es que no se lleve bien con scim (skim)... aunque antiguamente no tuve problemas para chatear en japo   :Shocked:   Aún así, hay algún que otro programa que no se lleva bien con skim (yakuake por ejemplo)

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Hotia! sirope, pues no se me había ocurrido eso... es más, ni sabía que se podía. ¿Podrías explicarte un poco más? ¿Te he dicho que me encantan las ensaladas? ¿A qué huelen las nubes? Sun Sun 

 

Mira, puedes encontrar muchísimos tutoriales en Google, pero es bastante engorroso así que te lo resumo:

Todo el lío es registrarnos en un servidor que se conectará por nosotros al MSN cuando entremos a Gtalk, luego nos conectamos a este último desde Kopete.

Básicamente consiste en registrar tu Gmail en passport.net para acceder a los servicios de Microsoft como MSN.

Una vez que puedas entrar al MSN con Gmail te metes con Gtalk.

Agregas una cuenta en Kopete seleccionando Jabber.. Ahi llenas con magnum44@gmail.com y tu contraseña.

En la ficha conexión chequeas Utilizar cifrado de protocolo (SSL) y mos Prevalece sobre la información predefinida del servidor.

En servidor escribes talk.google.com... Aceptas y ya estas en Google Talk.... Ahora vamos por la pasarela.

Le das click derecho a tu nueva cuenta que estará representada por el símbolo de Jabber (Una bombilla), y seleccionas servicios.

Ahi escribes la dirección del servidor que quieras usar, en mi caso jabber.anywise.com y te dará toda la lista de servicios. Dónde dice MSN  Le das Registrar, te pedirá usuario y contraseña y voila!!

Te saldrá un contacto llamado msn.jabber.anywise.com que es la pasarela y todos tus contactos te comienzan a agregar. Es un poco tedioso mientras te acostumbras porque los contactos tendrán una dirección similar a:

amiguito%hotmail.com@msn.jabber.anywise.com.. Así que tendras uno con la dirección normal y otra con la del Jabber. >> amiguito@hotmail.com.

Como resultado final, tendrás tu historial de chat en Gmail, y podrás usar el chat integrado del mismo.

Dale una hojeada a los tutos, para que comprendas bien como funciona, pero prefiero resumirtelo porque no es necesario que te metas con PSI, Miranda, etc.

Ojo que jabber.anywise.com siempre me ha funcionado muy bien, pero desde hace unos dos días está BIEN MUERTO, así que por de pronto, no podrás registrarte. Puedes buscar más servidores en Google, pero ten cuidado porque algunos se quedan registrados por toda la eternidad y aparecerás conectado aunque te hayas ido. xD (Una tontería, solo tienes que iniciar sesión desde el MSN   :Very Happy: )

Bueno, suerte, y ten paciencia porque seguro que se te arma el tutifruti antes que te enteres como es que cosa y pongas todo en su lugar.

chaitoo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sefirotsama

EL fallo no es de kopete, es general, a todo el mundo le cuesta conectarse a msn, incluidos lso clientes oficiales de windows... es ir probando.. y a menudo se cae.

Sin duda a la que pueda paso a mis contactos a jabber. Eso si, lo primero que me preguntan es por los jodid.. emoticonos que ponen cada tres letras. Puede que un dia alguien te diga algo como...

q  :Smile:  ?

 :Twisted Evil:   :Idea:  ?

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Arrow:   :Idea:   :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Surprised:   :Sad:   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

Y se comunican de una manera incomprensible para la mayoria de humanos... ojala se quemen los servidores de msn y la gente pueda desemoticarse...

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> EL fallo no es de kopete, es general, a todo el mindo le cuesta conectarse a msn, incluidos lso clientes oficiales de windows... es ir probando.. y a menudo se cae.
> 
> Sin duda a la que pueda paso a mis contactos a jabber. Eso si, lo primero que me preguntan es por los jodid.. emoticonos que ponen cada tres letras. Puede que un dia alguien te diga algo como...
> 
> q  ?
> ...

 

No entiendo quién puede tener interés en comunicarse con alquien que lo hace mediente pinturas rupestres, pero ese es otro tema.

Si es por emoticonos, eso depende totalmente del cliente que uses, no de si usas msn o jabber. Kopete soporta emoticonos, aunque no se si hasta un nivel tan ridículo como messenger.

----------

## sirope

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> EL fallo no es de kopete, es general, a todo el mundo le cuesta conectarse a msn, incluidos lso clientes oficiales de windows... es ir probando.. y a menudo se cae.
> 
> Sin duda a la que pueda paso a mis contactos a jabber. Eso si, lo primero que me preguntan es por los jodid.. emoticonos que ponen cada tres letras. Puede que un dia alguien te diga algo como...
> 
> q  ?
> ...

 

WajajajaJAAja   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

HOLA, SI, Kopete sí soporta idioticons, igual de ridículos y estresantes, por suerte me dehice de ellos con la ensalada. Y Anywise está vivo de nuevo.

----------

